# [SOLVED] keyboard is all messed up



## cman24687 (May 10, 2012)

my keyboard is acting weird. anytime i go to type something in the letter l just keeps being typed in as if the button is being held down. on top of this the backspace key does not delete anything that is typed. it instead functions as the back cursor key. the enter button also functions as the / key. any help please?

my laptop was working fine this morning then when i put it to sleep and started it back up again it was just like this


----------



## cman24687 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

i just tried the onscreen keyboard and it works perfectly, any idea what mite be wrong?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

Try uninstalling the keyboard from device manager, then reboot.


----------



## cman24687 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*



Stancestans said:


> Try uninstalling the keyboard from device manager, then reboot.


tried this and it didnt work.....when i restart my computer there is a loud beeping noise for like 1 minute on the windows startup screen


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

Continuous beep doesn't sound like typical bios code beeps which, depending on the number of beeps, tells what problem exists. Anyway, looking at the keyboard problem, try plugging in another keyboard. If it works, you've nailed the problem.


----------



## cman24687 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

is it possible this could have been caused by water getting on the keyboard? if so would it work properly again when it dries?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

The long beep is usually there when a key is stuck in, just like you would hold down a key when the computer boots up. If you did spill water on it then it's pretty fried. Try a different keyboard as suggested.


----------



## cman24687 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

thanks all for responses

i do not have another keyboard at the moment but i will get one soon.

its a laptop so assuming the keyboard is fried is it possible to get it repaired or will i have to get a new laptop?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

You can replace the internal keyboard. Try borrowing an external one to be sure it works although the on-screen test showed it should.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

There are replacement keyboards for laptops, however, the older the laptop the harder it can be to get a fitting one. You know these days, too many different designs i wonder why they don't use a standard connector. This spill issue, did it occur? If it did, then you should take the laptop to a tech and have it thoroughly dried up, otherwise you'll be facing a greater problem of the motherboard getting fried.


----------



## cman24687 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

woke up this morning and keyboard is back working again. must have dried out!!  thanks all for your help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: keyboard is all messed up*

You were lucky. Most spills, depending on the substance require replacement. Be careful!


----------

